
Mozilla made $436M from search deals in 2018 - alex_young
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation#Google
======
fsflover
If you want an independent Mozilla, you should consider donating to them:
[https://donate.mozilla.org](https://donate.mozilla.org). Otherwise their only
choice is to get money from Google and have their independence endangered.

I understood that Mozilla mostly does not fund Firefox development, but I am
sure they would like to if they had enough resources.

By the way, they have 4 out of 4 stars rating at Charity Navigator:
[https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summar...](https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=16300)

~~~
zamadatix
It's a good charity and you should donate to it if it aligns to your views but
it'd take 4 times the donation rate of Wikipedia to make them independent of
this single deal which probably isn't where they want to cap themselves.

------
kaashmonee
This might sound like a lot, but it sounds like peanuts to what Safari made in
the same sort of deal: [https://fortune.com/2018/09/29/google-apple-safari-
search-en...](https://fortune.com/2018/09/29/google-apple-safari-search-
engine/).

